# Orchid Society of Alberta 2010 Show Photos



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

Had a great visit in Edmonton on Saturday, the show is wonderful, tons of great blooms!

Paph. lowii






Phrag. Sunset Glow





Paph. Red Crown x Macabre





Paph. In Charm Greenery x spicerianum





Paph Raspberry Rhapsody





Paph. Lippewunder


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens





Paph. villosum var annamense





Paph. Transvaal





Paph, didn't note the name





Paph. Fanaticum





Paph. Avalon Mist


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

Another paph





Paph. Maelstrom





Paph. (Lynleigh Koopowitz 'Raspberry' x bellatulum 'Tustin Giant')





Another paph I didn't note the name for...


----------



## paphreek (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pictures, Joan! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

Paph. callosum





Paph. malipoense





Phrag. High Voltage 'Trud's Slim Creek' AM/AOS


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 21, 2010)

good stuff!
thanks


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 21, 2010)

nice photos Joanne, I didn't see you there. But I went there on Sat. at 4pm very late.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2010)

good pics of great blooms Joanne, bravo!!!! I esp. like the villosum!!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Feb 21, 2010)

What fun! Yay spring shows!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Paph Lippewunder could change my mind about not wanting those round complex Paphs!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> nice photos Joanne, I didn't see you there. But I went there on Sat. at 4pm very late.



I left the show about 3:40 pm - just missed you!


----------



## arcticshaun (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I couldn't go this year because I'm headed for Jamaica next weekend. I was hoping for some of Forestview Gardens complex (like Lippewunder) maybe I'll find species mini-flasks in Jamaica to tide me over.

Shaun


----------



## toddybear (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm so jealous Jo! Next year I'll have to time a trip to Alberta to coincide with the show.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 21, 2010)

The color of the Sunset Glow is just perfect. What did the one Cyp. parviflorum say to the other? "Hey man, its February, why you up so early?!"


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice. thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanx for sharing. What'd you buy!?oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ...What did the one Cyp. parviflorum say to the other? "Hey man, its February, why you up so early?!"



:rollhappy: It was cool to see this in bloom at this time of year. It was a lovely plant. I took a lot of photos of it.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for sharing. What'd you buy!?oke:



Besides the three plants that I pre-ordered from Ecuagenera, nothing. How bizarre is that? I was totally engrossed in taking photos with my new camera this year. And nothing jumped out at me from the vendors table begging me to buy it...weird, I know. 

My Ecuagenera pre-order is a Phrag. Olaf Gruss, Masd. Floribunda and a Cattleya maxima.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, unusual for ecuagenera to have besseae hybrids like that.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 21, 2010)

No, they have a few hybrids. Mostly Hanne Popow and Olaf Gruss. They used to have Maria Glanz, but I think they are out.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Kyle - missed seeing you at the show this year...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice PICs Joanne! Love that new camie of yours


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 21, 2010)

They sent Ivan from Ecuagenera
I bought a Maxillaria reichenheimiana and Encyclia phoenicea from Ecuagenera,
I can't believe I suckered myself into buying Maxillaria reichenheimiana becasue it had nice foliage.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2010)

Who brought the Cyps? Very pale colour on those.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 22, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> I can't believe I suckered myself into buying Maxillaria reichenheimiana becasue it had nice foliage.


:rollhappy: I think it's sweet.  It's a good thing being a sucker for a nice plant.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Who brought the Cyps? Very pale colour on those.



Chuck Taylor's cypripediums (Fatoldbaldguy Orchids). This is my second time that I recall seeing him display Cyps. I am glad that he takes the time to make these bloom early for the show.
An elderly lady, who I was giving a tour to, was very happy to see them, and I am sure many other people too


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 22, 2010)

arcticshaun said:


> Thanks for sharing, I couldn't go this year because I'm headed for Jamaica next weekend. I was hoping for some of Forestview Gardens complex (like Lippewunder) maybe I'll find species mini-flasks in Jamaica to tide me over.
> 
> Shaun



Forestview had some very nice plants of Lippewunder available for $45 at their sales table.


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 22, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Chuck Taylor's cypripediums (Fatoldbaldguy Orchids). This is my second time that I recall seeing him display Cyps. I am glad that he takes the time to make these bloom early for the show.
> An elderly lady, who I was giving a tour to, was very happy to see them, and I am sure many other people too



Fren, it was nice to meet you although we didn't have a lot of time to talk. The hospitality of the people of Edmonton is amazing, and I felt quite welcome by all that invited me. It was great to see a good level of interest in slippper orchids, especially Chuck who is quite the avid Phrag guy. His awarded Eric Young is the reddest one I have ever seen and very impressive.

Sorry you couldn't be at the banquet to hear my presentation.....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2010)

Was it Chuck's Eric Young that won the Grand Champion? I couldn't get close enough for a good look at the tags...


----------



## etex (Feb 22, 2010)

Gorgeous pics and blooms! Thanks for showing us!!


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 22, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Was it Chuck's Eric Young that won the Grand Champion? I couldn't get close enough for a good look at the tags...



Yes, it is the plant on the left that had a previous AM/AOS. It bloomed this year with 7 flowers and 6 buds on one inflorescence, but the form wasn't quite as good as the award blooming. The color is exceptional!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2010)

Phrag. High Voltage 'Trud's Slim Creek' AM/AOS was awarded last year, and we ribbon judged Phrags with Rita. The blooms were even bigger on a single spike. The blooms too heavy for the peduncle acually.

I might get to upload a few more photos on Tuesday. I took some random photos.



slippertalker said:


> Fren, it was nice to meet you although we didn't have a lot of time to talk. The hospitality of the people of Edmonton is amazing, and I felt quite welcome by all that invited me. It was great to see a good level of interest in slippper orchids, especially Chuck who is quite the avid Phrag guy. His awarded Eric Young is the reddest one I have ever seen and very impressive.
> 
> Sorry you couldn't be at the banquet to hear my presentation.....



I did have a good Saturday though. Nice meeting you and I hope that you enjoyed your time in Edmonton. 

Chuck is the phrag master of the society. I have never imagined something like this is capable on a Eric Young :clap:This is the most amazing Eric Young I've ever seen ('Slim Creek' AM/AOS?) I think he has brought it to a meeting with two spikes before


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice! Do you have names for the others?


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2010)

From left to right:
Phrag Eric Young
Phrag Jersey
Phrag Ruby Slippers
Phrag Autumn Fire 3N
Phrag besseae

(I don't know how I remembered all that without looking it up)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks. I was going to say the centre one was besseae, but I thought it had too many flowers. Does dallesandroi give it the floriferousness?


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yup I think so. However it is not the same as dalesandroi because it is somewhat stolonous, unfortunately.

And the centre one is besseae, he had two besseaes.

I wonder if his Eric Young had some dalesandroi in it...hmmm. But it is already confusing as dalesandroi is not at a species level, and are already mixed up with besseae. I think the first Eric Young cross from the EYOF was made with dalessandroi?


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 22, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Yup I think so. However it is not the same as dalesandroi because it is somewhat stolonous, unfortunately.
> 
> And the centre one is besseae, he had two besseaes.
> 
> I wonder if his Eric Young had some dalesandroi in it...hmmm. But it is already confusing as dalesandroi is not at a species level, and are already mixed up with besseae. I think the first Eric Young cross from the EYOF was made with dalessandroi?



I don't think his besseae parent was a dalessandroi, from what he told me it was a very red besseae and my guess is that it is the Paute type. I don't think he would get that much red in the flower from dalessandroi.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2010)

THanx for posting.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are my photos:
Phrag Ruby SLippers (close up of same one) I like this plant




Paph micranthum 'Adara'








Paph. micranthum 'Mintaka'




Paph. Jade Dragon




Paph villosum (that was labelled incorrectly) But a nicely sized specimen





and some non-paphs.
Blc. Chia Lin 'New City' AM/AOS (the deepest coloured Catt that I have seen)




Rhynchostylis gigantea 'Spots'




Bc. Betty Hamilton x percivaliana


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 23, 2010)

Gotta love that Ruby Slippers! The micranthum 'Mintaka' is fantastic - just look at those petals.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2010)

That sue is a frilly Blc. But I'll take the Ruby Slippers -- great color and shape.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's some more photos, mostly non-slippers...

Masd. Golden Monarch






Sophrocattleya Platinum Sun





Masd. Celtic Frost 'Marsh Hollow' HCC/AOS





Oerstedella centradenia. Paramount won Reserve Grand Champion plus numerous other awards for this plant.





Masd. Mary Staal 'Yellow'





Den. amethystoglossum. This smelled heavenly.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2010)

Guarianthe aurantiaca





Cattlianthe Caribbean 'Orange Bowl'





SLC Jungle Beau





Coelogyne mossiae





Burrageara Pacific Ripple





Coelogyne cristata





Milt. Don Harper


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2010)

Paph. Leonard Smith x rothchildianum





Thwaitesara Wanda's Fire x Free Spirit





Thwaitesara Wanda's Fire


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice CATTLEYA aurantiaca (I'm sticking with the old names). 

I need to figure out how to bloom Coelogyne cristata. That one is impessive. Is the rosette on the wall behind it for it? Did it get best specimen? Who's was it?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks for the pics: cool slippers and great Chia Lin!!!! Jean


I posted this one before seeing the rest of your pics Joanne: I agree with Kevin for aurantiaca and the cristata, and that Coelogyne mossiae is still missing in my collection!!! Thanks Joanne!!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 24, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Nice CATTLEYA aurantiaca (I'm sticking with the old names).
> 
> I need to figure out how to bloom Coelogyne cristata. That one is impessive. Is the rosette on the wall behind it for it? Did it get best specimen? Who's was it?



The cristata is Terry Letendre's. I'm not sure exactly what it won; I'll be getting the list of awards and ribbons from OSA soon for my newsletter and I'll let you know then.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 24, 2010)

That Masd. Golden Monarch sure is dreamy! :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice shots, thanks! I love the D. amethystoglossum.



Kevin said:


> I need to figure out how to bloom Coelogyne cristata.



Cool temps in winter is a must. My plant is small, yet it flowers every year. Down into the 50's is fine.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2010)

It definitely gets cool! What about light or humidity? Mines big enough to divide, so I'll gow a them in different conditions to see if I can get it right.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2010)

My fav is the Thwaitesara Wanda's Fire.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2010)

Super show gang! I'm surprized for all the illegal US Paph imports that go into Canada legally, you showed none in the show. Why is that?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 27, 2010)

They could have been there and I just didn't photograph them. There were a bazillion plants, I didn't have time to shoot them all. 

Fren or Joe would probably know if there were "special" plants there that I missed...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanx for the photos!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 28, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Super show gang! I'm surprized for all the illegal US Paph imports that go into Canada legally, you showed none in the show. Why is that?


there was a Paph Maelstrom dispalyed in bloom (armeni white x jackii), too bad I did not photograph it. I don't find their hybrids spectacular although jackii seems to be a vigorous plant so far. And blooming size jackii hybrids for sale.

And hangianum seedlings for sale, as well as their hybrids. Some larger plants too.

No paphs imported this year from Thailand (no thaianum, longipetalum, etc.). She did have some imported legally previously. How much cultivation there was of these paphs, that can be questioned. She told me she deflasked hangianums recently and they all died

I guess that wasn't very exciting...mostly seedlings


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 28, 2010)

We very rarely see any of those "illegal" Vietnamese Paphs around here, at least not in bloom. They're not as common as you think.

In addition to what Fren said, there were vietnamense seedlings for sale, and vietnamense hybrids, such as Wossner China Moon. I think those are now legal in the States though... you guys probably see more of them than we do!

I don't care for the jackii hybrids at all... they look like lesser versions of the crosses made with malipoense. The species, however, is very charming in its own right. You almost never see them.

I have seen two of the Vietnamese species in bloom at our show before: tranlienianum and helenae. I also once saw what I was almost certain was a vietnamense but was labelled as a Ho Chi Minh. But none of those this year!

Joe


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> And blooming size jackii hybrids for sale.
> 
> And hangianum seedlings for sale, as well as their hybrids. Some larger plants too.
> 
> ...


If you don't find that exciting you need to move here for a while to appreciate them!


----------

